# ABELS UPHOLSTERY ~~IN THE BAY AREA



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

VYNIL TOPS


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

WILL HAVE SOME PICS SOON !!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

HOW MUCH FOR FRONT & BACK REUPHOLSTERED FOR 86 CUTLASS..VINYL AND CLOTH TWO TONE BLUE AND GRAY...IM IN SAC BUT I WILL TRAVEL....SEEN SUM OF YOUR RIDES AT THE HILOW HOP ON SUNDAY. U GUYS LOOKIN NICE


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

I NEED JUST THE SEATS DONE!!! FORGOT TO MENTION THAT.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z+Oct 21 2009, 01:42 AM~15420195-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR FRONT & BACK REUPHOLSTERED FOR 86 CUTLASS..VINYL AND CLOTH TWO TONE BLUE AND GRAY...IM IN SAC BUT I WILL TRAVEL....SEEN SUM OF YOUR RIDES AT THE  HILOW HOP ON SUNDAY. U GUYS LOOKIN NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CANNONBALL Z_@Oct 21 2009, 01:43 AM~15420197
> *I NEED JUST THE SEATS DONE!!! FORGOT TO MENTION THAT.
> *



call the number thats direct with the man!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*interior kits!!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*vynil tops *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*vynil tops *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## 925rider

cars 1 inc kit that abel put the seat covers on for me and did the headliner


----------



## 925rider




----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW
*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

is this the same abels upholstery that used to be in hayward?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2009, 10:01 PM~15477301
> *is this the same abels upholstery that used to be in hayward?
> *


dont thinks so!!
think he moved up here from L A area!!
he does good work !!


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 20 2009, 10:44 PM~15419348
> *25 years of experiance!!!
> IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA  (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
> ABELS UPHOLSTERY
> 1-707-655-07-69
> 
> PICS SOON!!!
> ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin:
> 
> STAY FAST TOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


basic price 62 factory look bench seat no ss in tan leather


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 27 2009, 01:24 PM~15482574
> *basic price 62 factory look bench seat no ss in tan leather
> *



ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 27 2009, 01:24 PM~15482574
> *basic price 62 factory look bench seat no ss in tan leather
> *


*call the number its my friend that does it*


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW,Oct 20 2009, 10:44 PM
*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

>


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW,Oct 20 2009, 10:44 PM
*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ALL MOST DONE ...JUST NEED DOOR PANELS ,WINDOW CRANKS AND CONVERTIBLE BOOT


----------



## tko_818

im lovin that white 64 impala ss drop top.. i never thought a white paint job could look hard until i saw that car


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 4 2009, 05:18 PM~15563288
> *im lovin that white 64 impala ss drop top.. i never thought a white paint job could look hard until i saw that car
> *


thanks wasnt too sure when it first got sprayed!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 4 2009, 05:18 PM~15563288
> *im lovin that white 64 impala ss drop top.. i never thought a white paint job could look hard until i saw that car
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ALL MOST DONE ...JUST NEED DOOR PANELS ,WINDOW CRANKS AND CONVERTIBLE BOOT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ALL MOST DONE ...JUST NEED DOOR PANELS ,WINDOW CRANKS AND


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

925rider,Oct 27 2009, 01:27 PM~15482600]
*ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69
*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15810811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Super clean work man post up more flics!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

will do!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*interior kits!!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i need ideas for what to do with the interior of my regal


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Dec 18 2009, 05:44 PM~16024001
> *i need ideas for what to do with the interior of my regal
> *


CALL THE NUMBER!!


----------



## 925rider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 31 2009, 10:23 AM~16145149
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALL THE NUMBER
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

how much for tuck an roll old school, pm me


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Hustler on the go

any more pics. of work done by him?? thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Jan 10 2010, 07:52 PM~16249464-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for tuck an roll old school,  pm me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> call the number homie he needs work so he is giving good deals !!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Jan 11 2010, 02:14 PM~16256901
> *any more pics. of work done by him?? thanks
> *


he has done a few blvd kings cars and lolistics cars!!!!
will try to have them post pics!!!


----------



## vjo70764

THIS IS THE MAN!CLEAN ASS WORK AND VERY PROFESIONAL. DOESNT BULLSHIT! IN AND OUT. HERE DID MY CAR AND MY HOMEBOYS 67. POST FLICK SOON! SO CALL HIM IF YOU GUYS WANT SHOW CAR MATERIAL. LOCATED IN VALLEJO. (707)655-0769 TELL HIM JUAN SENT YOU


----------



## CHICALI_70

recently did some work on mine :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## CHICALI_70

dont mind the 12's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 12 2010, 07:38 PM~16272119
> *dont mind the 12's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


quinces no??? :0


----------



## vjo70764

ill post some flicks 2mor!


----------



## vjo70764

HERE R SOME
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\interior\interior 067.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\interior\interior 068.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\interior\interior 073.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\interior\interior 074.jpg


----------



## vjo70764




----------



## EXCANDALOW

clean


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jan 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16249464
> *how much for tuck an roll old school,  pm me
> *



abel doesnt come on here, he has done alot of our cars and we trying to hook it up for him. call the shop and he will give you a quote


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*abel doesnt come on here, he has done alot of our cars and we trying to hook it up for him. call the shop and he will give you a quote*


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW

impala


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, NmE60


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

get down fool :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 6 2010, 04:07 PM~16533782
> *get down fool :0
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16352799
> *abel doesnt come on here, he has done alot of our cars and we trying to hook it up for him. call the shop and he will give you a quote
> 
> *


I cant call on this phone but if you could ask him what he uses to replace the fiber board on a door panel that is no longer good?????? I was thinking of usind wood but I dont know if it comes in 1/8"???????? Thanks in advance


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2010, 06:35 AM~16547585
> *I cant call on this phone but if you could ask him what he uses to replace the fiber board on a door panel that is no longer good?????? I was thinking of usind wood but I dont know if it comes in 1/8"???????? Thanks in advance
> *


 :scrutinize: :drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 10 2010, 07:14 AM~16568048
> *:scrutinize:  :drama:
> *


company phone :happysad: I got the wood though..... :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin: :wow: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 11 2010, 10:04 PM~16589866
> *company phone :happysad: I got the wood though..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

impala


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

VYNIL TOPS


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15685259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i like this how much 4 something like this but in black


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 23 2010, 12:05 PM~16700857
> *nice i like this how much 4 something like this but in black
> *


that is a kit from car1 
call the number for quotes!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 11 2010, 09:18 PM~16589384
> *25 years of experiance!!!
> IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA  (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
> ABELS UPHOLSTERY
> 1-707-655-07-69
> 
> PICS SOON!!!
> ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin:
> 
> STAY FAST TOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I'll visit you folks if I get any chance.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 04:01 AM~16748314
> *I'll visit you folks if I get any chance.
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## Mike_e

any custom interior pic's


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 5 2010, 11:54 PM~16811478
> *any custom interior pic's
> *


YES SIR


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama: :drama:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 21 2009, 01:44 AM~15419348
> *STAY FAST TOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




love this car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 14 2010, 09:10 AM~16886395
> *love this car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


GRACIAS!!


----------



## BIGV63

Back up for some clean ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

gracias homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experience!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah

heres the interior Abel did on my 65. great guy to deal with and good prices


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 10 2010, 02:11 PM~17153494
> *heres the interior Abel did on my 65. great guy to deal with and good prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks sir!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah

*TTT*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experience!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## 65chevyridah

*TTT*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 4 2010, 05:07 PM~17390437
> *TTT
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540529


----------



## 925rider

ttt 4 abel


----------



## 925rider

abel just did this top for me


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

TTT For the Homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17448429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW TOP :0


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

TTT


----------



## mike661




----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*over 25 years of experiance!!!*
IF YOU NEED ANY UPHOLSTERY WORK ,INTERIOR REPAIR, VYNIL TOPS ,CONVERTIBLE TOPS , CUSTOM INTERIORS , CANVAS OR STAYFAST TOPS , IN THE NORTH BAY AREA (VALLEJO) CALL EL SEÑOR ABEL !!!
ABELS UPHOLSTERY 
1-707-655-07-69

PICS SOON!!!
ANY PIC HELP APPRECIATED!! :biggrin: 

STAY FAST TOP!!


----------



## dwnsouth985

LOOKING TO SEND MY BOTTOM BACK SEAT SKIN TO SOMEONE TO REDO ...HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

the ph. number is posted lowko!!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------

